# Is winning 70 games realistic?



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

I mean, the hard part of the schdule is over, and not counting the four game skid we had, we've only lost 5 times to 46 wins, even if we play Suns and San Antonio a few times, is it to far off we can only lose 3 times in the remaining 27 games?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

That would be nice but remember the Pistons? I really don't want that to happen.


----------



## streetballa (Dec 5, 2006)

I think its possible, The mavs are destroying everyone right now.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

3 games in 27 is kinda far fetched. But it is possible.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> 3 games in 27 is kinda far fetched. But it is possible.


We've only lost 5 times in 46 games.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

76767 said:


> We've only lost 5 times in *51* games.


correction: "I did sleep with Katie."


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I think it is possible the way this team is built. I also think it's the only thing we can get excited about right now, the playoffs are still seven weeks away.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I wouldn't put too much stock into it. If we worried/tried to get that we'd be pretty tired for the playoffs.


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> I wouldn't put too much stock into it. If we worried/tried to get that we'd be pretty tired for the playoffs.


that's what I thought too, but the Mavs have been playing like this for most of the season:

1st Quarter: Set the tone, get a good start and offense
2nd Quarter: Coast just keep the game close
3rd Quarter: Coast and speed up the game, last few mins start up the tough defense
4th Quarter: Full throttle. Tough D, Play better offensively and give Dirk/Terry the ball.

It's like they're saving their energy for the playoffs. Kind of reminds me of the MJ's Bulls. I think they do this so they don't have what happened last year repeat itself, where they played hard every min and kept getting injured


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

MJ's Bulls definitely didn't pace themselves IMO. They were just a great team that would win no matter what. Like it or not, Shaq's Lakers were the best at pacing IMO. They wouldn't have the best records, but they'd always get that 1st seed and they'd hit their stride at just the right time. The Spurs are/were good at that too.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

The great thing about the Mavs is that I doubt anyone on the team really cares about winning 70 games right now. Everyone still has the Finals loss weighing in their minds, and AJ's doing a great job keeping everyone focused.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Seed said:


> that's what I thought too, but the Mavs have been playing like this for most of the season:
> 
> 1st Quarter: Set the tone, get a good start and offense
> 2nd Quarter: Coast just keep the game close
> ...


I see this with alot of the top teams. (Utah, Suns, Spurs)

Just coast 'till the fourth and then play full throttle.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

if you hit 70 wins, thats a lot of pressure. imagine winning 70 games and not the title.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

David Moore addressed it in a past newsletter, and I tend to agree:



> I don't think the Mavericks will reach 70 wins. That 0-4 hole was just deep enough to keep that from happening. *I believe they are likely to lose a few games in the final three weeks of the season when the division has already been decided, and Avery Johnson works on a few details to get ready for the playoffs.*


If we do run off and leave the pack, that makes the final week (or two) meaningless in the standings; and remember, it's title or bust for this team, and Avery's focus is on that - I think he said last summer he would rather have a record like Miami's last year (50-32) and win it all than to be a regular season pony.


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

70??? probbably, but it doesn't mean that you gonna be champs :biggrin: First you could get Hornets in first round and I think you can beat theam just in 6 or 7 games, not less, cause Hornets are strong... And don't forget Suns in Conference Finalas (it gonna be real NBA Finals)...


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Phoenix32 said:


> 70??? probbably, but it doesn't mean that you gonna be champs :biggrin: First you could get Hornets in first round and I think you can beat theam just in 6 or 7 games, not less, cause Hornets are strong... And don't forget Suns in Conference Finalas (it gonna be real NBA Finals)...


Did you just say that the Hornets would take us to 6 or 7 games?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Did you just say that the Hornets would take us to 6 or 7 games?


LOL...

I believe that's what was stated.....

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Just trying to clarify.....


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Just have the #1 seed come playoff time. 
I agree with one of the above posts about pacing ourselves and pressure. The West is very deep and we cant afford to lose steam come playoff time.


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

to Dirk lover (I can't read your nickname):

Why not??? You think that Hornets is bad team??? Just look how they played in start of the season, later they started to play really bad, but they played without West, Paul and Peja... it wasn't easy... Now Paul and West came back and they are playing better and better... Could you imagine how strong they gonna be when Peja come back??? So don't think that your team is unbeatable...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

2dumb2live said:


> Just have the #1 seed come playoff time.
> I agree with one of the above posts about pacing ourselves and pressure. The West is very deep and we cant afford to lose steam come playoff time.


HEY! Haven't seen you around in a LOOOOONG time!

Hope all's well with you!


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

C'mon man, I know your a Suns fan and a Mavs hater, but if you are going to state that the Mavs could fall to the Hornets then you have to say the same about your Suns. The Hornets would be lucky to win 1 game against either of us.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Phoenix32 said:


> to Dirk lover (I can't read your nickname):
> 
> Why not??? You think that Hornets is bad team??? Just look how they played in start of the season, later they started to play really bad, but they played without West, Paul and Peja... it wasn't easy... Now Paul and West came back and they are playing better and better... Could you imagine how strong they gonna be when Peja come back??? So don't think that your team is unbeatable...


Then you say "Dirk lover" in a Dallas team forum, you are calling out pretty much ALL of the fans?

No. We don't think NOK is a bad team. In fact, several of us predicted them to be the dark horse of the conference before the season started. Many of us didn't even consider them a dark horse since they are expected to be good. It would be nice to see 4 teams coming out of the same division for the playoffs.

Dallas is a very beatable team. The question is whether or not NOK can create enough mismatches for Dallas. Thus far, even with Peja in the line-up, I see Dallas with a big advantage. It would be similar to the 1st round last year. MEM was a good team, but Dirk was too difficult to guard, and the mismatch ended up working against MEM....

Will PHX figure out a way to beat Dallas? That's the better question. Amare is close to, if not, 100%, and there are still 2 more games left between the two clubs.

We'll see.


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

to Ninjatune:

Yeah I am hater of Mavs and first I hate Dirk... You gonna beat Hornets in 5 games :biggrin: I didn't said that you will loose series against them, but you will win it hardly in 6 or 7 games... Of course I don't want Hornets for Suns, cause it won't be eaysy too and it will be like last year against LAL...

to edwardych:

I am waitting for these two match, if we won't win at least one time, I will be seriously worried about this...


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Phoenix32 said:


> to Ninjatune:
> 
> Yeah I am hater of Mavs and first I hate Dirk... You gonna beat Hornets in 5 games :biggrin: I didn't said that you will loose series against them,* but you will win it hardly in 6 or 7 games*... Of course I don't want Hornets for Suns, cause it won't be eaysy too and it will be like last year against LAL...


Still not sure why you are overrating the Hornets so much, but I'm pretty sure it has more to do with Mavs hate than Hornets love. 
Hey, I would be hating us too if I were you.


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

Look at Hornets squad Paul, Peja, West, Chandler, Mason, Pargo, Butler, Jackson... I think it is pretty good team... Now they are showing really good basketball and they could jump up to 6-7 places too... I don't say that Suns would beat them easily... Just look at matchups Paul vs Terry - Terry is better shooter but he isn't stabile and he is slower than Paul, Paul makes more assistes, he is faster, makes more steals... Howard vs Mason - Howard is more clever than Mason, but Mason is better jumper, sometimes it works... Dirk vs West - ouf course Watch your slurs-Dre is better... Chandler vs Dampier - Chandler is better rebounder and blocker than Dampier... 

I hate Dallas cause your owner is lil bit dump and I hate jerries at all...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Fueled by the hate.

Fill 'er up!! :clap2:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Phoenix32 said:


> I hate Dallas cause your owner is lil bit dump and I hate jerries at all...


That is almost un-readable.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Phoenix32 said:


> Look at Hornets squad Paul, Peja, West, Chandler, Mason, Pargo, Butler, Jackson... I think it is pretty good team... Now they are showing really good basketball and they could jump up to 6-7 places too... I don't say that Suns would beat them easily... Just look at matchups Paul vs Terry - Terry is better shooter but he isn't stabile and he is slower than Paul, Paul makes more assistes, he is faster, makes more steals... Howard vs Mason - Howard is more clever than Mason, but Mason is better jumper, sometimes it works... Dirk vs West - ouf course jerry is better... Chandler vs Dampier - Chandler is better rebounder and blocker than Dampier...
> 
> I hate Dallas cause your owner is lil bit dump and I hate jerries at all...


did you just say Jerry West has the advantage against Dirk?!!


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> did you just say Jerry West has the advantage against Dirk?!!


:lol:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> did you just say Jerry West has the advantage against Dirk?!!


he was referring to dirk, not west.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

If you want to tie Bulls 1996's record of 72-10, I'm afraid you must not lose more than one game. It's very challenging but the Mavs are on good pace right now. Maybe even better than Detroit has last season.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I'll reiterate that a large division lead will work against the possibility. If there's not another horse within striking distance, why bring out the whip when the real race is just ahead? :whoknows:


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> HEY! Haven't seen you around in a LOOOOONG time!
> 
> Hope all's well with you!


Thanks!
I've been hibernating and my brother is busy with school and whoa! He has a social life outside of BBF now!


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

Yes I meant Dirk :biggrin: And like I remeber West's name isn't Jerry, but David...


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Phoenix32 said:


> Look at Hornets squad Paul, Peja, West, Chandler, Mason, Pargo, Butler, Jackson... I think it is pretty good team... Now they are showing really good basketball and they could jump up to 6-7 places too... I don't say that Suns would beat them easily... Just look at matchups *Paul vs Terry* - Terry is better shooter but he isn't stabile *and he is slower than Paul**, Paul makes more assistes, he is faster*, makes more steals... *Howard vs Mason* - Howard is more clever than Mason, *but Mason is better jumper, sometimes it works... **Dirk vs West* - *ouf course jerry is better*... *Chandler vs Dampier - Chandler is better rebounder and blocker than Dampier... *
> 
> I hate Dallas cause your owner is lil bit dump and I hate jerries at all...


Jet Vs CP3
1. If you are saying that Paul is faster than Jet, I laugh at you. Jet is one of the fastest point guards in the leage.
2. Paul has more assists per because of the offense they run, we run iso's at the top of the key and that eliminates chances for Jet to get an assist.

J-Ho vs Desmond
1. What the hell does jumping ability have to do with how you play? Yeah he can jump higher, maybe dunk better than Josh but what else can he do? NOTHING.
2. He can't score as well, rebound as well, or play defense as well as Josh.

Dirk vs David
1. What the hell? Did you just say David West was better than Dirk? Not going to even answer...

Damp vs Chandler
1. Yes Tyson does average more rebounds a game than Damp but he also doesnt split minutes with another player. Tyson gets almost 10 more mpg than Damp, not saying that he isn't the better rebounder, but if Damp had as many minutes as Tyson Damp wouldn't be far behind.
2. Tyson does average more blocks per game as well but come on, he gets almost 10 more mpg and only gets .60 more...

Try again bud :cheers:


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

to Saint Baller:

No I didin't said that West better than Dirk... You understood not right...


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Phoenix32 :lol:
The dude Saint Baller wrote all kinds of crap (good crap) and your response to his post is "No I didin't said that West better than Dirk... You understood not right..." weak...
Good job Saint Baller with the K.O.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

t1no said:


> The dude Saint Baller wrote all kinds of crap (good crap)...


That's right! We need more crap like that!


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I wish I could rep the hell out of Saint Baller!! :cheers:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Hahahahahahahahahahaha

I just said what was right...


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

It is possible to win 70 games, I dont think its probable though. Im thinking they will win more along the lines of 68, I dont think they will reach 70 games, as much as I want them to


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> Jet Vs CP3
> 1. If you are saying that Paul is faster than Jet, I laugh at you. Jet is one of the fastest point guards in the leage.
> 2. Paul has more assists per because of the offense they run, we run iso's at the top of the key and that eliminates chances for Jet to get an assist.
> 
> ...


JET vs CP3
CP3 is a better playmaker and passer and that really shouldnt be up to discussion. JET has never averaged 8 assists in a season because its not his game. i understand the mavs are not a high assist team and that JET could average 7 assists on another team, but the reason he isnt the playmaker CP3 is not because of the system.

Dirk vs David
thats not what he said


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Why are we entertaining him?


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

_Dre_ said:


> Why are we entertaining him?


Cause I get bored at work sometimes and I like the laughs....... and us Mavs fan's love the hate.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Cause I get bored at work sometimes and I like the laughs....... and us Mavs fan's love the hate.


:nonono: i am all about love.


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

Probably my English isn't well cause English isn't my first language and sometimes I write not corectly or I don't understand everything corectly...

to Ninjatune:

Sorry man, but to love hate is lil bit unnormall... It is just my opinion... Ok laugh but when playoffs will come and you gonna get some trouble with Hornets, remember what I said...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Phoenix32 said:


> Probably my English isn't well cause English isn't my first language and sometimes I write not corectly or I don't understand everything corectly...
> 
> to Ninjatune:
> 
> Sorry man, but to love hate is lil bit unnormall... It is just my opinion... Ok laugh but when playoffs will come and you gonna get some trouble with Hornets, remember what I said...


Props (that means credit) to you for your second language skills...

NOK has to get their feet under them before they can rumble with seasoned playoff teams, imo.


----------

